# GRRR...Netflix!



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel your frustration. The only horse movie I found was buck's documentary (its very good mind you, but not what I was looking for). 
Ps- LOVE the black booty comment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountryStar (Aug 10, 2012)

I know. It is absolutely horrible! The only way to get some of those movies is to have the disc sent to you and I really don't feel like waiting that long!
But if you do want a horsey movie to watch on Netflix, I would recommend 'The Long Shot'. It is such a wonderful horse movie. 
Its about:
'A woman moves with her husband and seven-year-old daughter from Colorado to California and then her husband abandons them. While trying to rebuild her life, she finds solace while working at a horse farm and decides to enter her beloved horse in a high-stakes dressage competition.'


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup, Netflix does kind of suck for good movies unless you do the DVD option. They do have some ok ones but if I had to wait for it to come in the mail, I would just run to the rental store instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

SHERGAR is a good movie on netflix. Its older, but good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountryStar (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ That is a great movie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I know! It's soo annoying.

I have better luck with finding full length movies on Youtube than I do Netflix. The most recent have been The Horse Whisperer and Phar Lap.

Phar Lap





The Horse Whisperer





Dreamer





Black Beauty





Spirit





You're welcome lol :wink:


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't realize you could watch full length movies on youtube!! Thanks!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of the older movies aren't available in streaming format and there isn't a lot of demand for them to be, which is why you won't see the majority of horse movies available for download. 

Horse people are the minority, and screaming at some lowly customer service rep won't make streaming happen. The only thing it'll make them think is that yes, you're some crazed horse weirdo.

I get the DVDs. They tend to have a 1-2 day turnaround, so it's not like it takes WEEKS to get another movie.


----------



## EquestrianGirl2017 (Jan 20, 2015)

Alright I just had the same problem. Maybe we should all just call the service platform and complain that they're saying one thing but it really isn't true and if we get enough complaints maybe they'll give in and just put them up already because they won't want to hear our "Deranged horse lady" comments. We shouldn't have to put up with fibs especially when we all want to see a good classic horse movie.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Netflix doesn't carry hardly ANY good movies, if you ask me. well, I shouldn't say that. it's just that I've watchednearly everything decent they have. only about 1 in 10 of the movies they has is worth seeing.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

You just have to dig tinyliny. No horses, but I am currently watching The Duchess of Duke Street. Try it.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Netflix doesn't carry hardly ANY good movies, if you ask me. well, I shouldn't say that. it's just that I've watchednearly everything decent they have. only about 1 in 10 of the movies they has is worth seeing.


I have far better luck with TV shows on Netflix. Binge watching, especially with friends, is fantastic!


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

Netflix is limited by what they can afford to license. This is determined by demand in some cases and there is probably little demand for horse movies aside from Black Beauty. For more options on what to watch on Netflix you can get Chrome add-ons/plug-ins like Hola or a VPN to unblock Netflix in other countries - this way you can get access to the offerings in places like Brazil that have much more lax copyright and licensing laws. 

If you want to complain to someone you should call up the conglomerate companies that own the rights to the films and tell them to stop charging so much! Netflix would love to be able to offer everyone everything they want - if they could they would satisfy more customers and get more business, but they just can't afford to!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

CrossCountryStar said:


> I know. It is absolutely horrible! The only way to get some of those movies is to have the disc sent to you and I really don't feel like waiting that long!
> But if you do want a horsey movie to watch on Netflix, I would recommend 'The Long Shot'. It is such a wonderful horse movie.
> Its about:
> 'A woman moves with her husband and seven-year-old daughter from Colorado to California and then her husband abandons them. While trying to rebuild her life, she finds solace while working at a horse farm and decides to enter her beloved horse in a high-stakes dressage competition.'


Added to my Netflix queue! I've never seen a dressage competition have a cash prize, so the idea of a high stakes dressage show is not to be missed! :lol:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I feel ya! i only use netflix for my trekkie fix, gave up on it feeding my horse addiction XD!!!


----------

